# Safariland TGC Lowell June 23-26



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Must. Suppress. Training. Whore. Instincts


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan Stark said:


> Must. Suppress. Training. Whore. Instincts


Are you sure about that?
According to my DT Instructor, it's the "best training seminar in the country."


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

No such thing as too much training. Especially when it could save your life!


----------



## Blue line 2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

I heard it was very good . Who's your Dt Instructor.?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Blue line 2014 said:


> I heard it was very good . Who's your Dt Instructor.?


David Standen
http://www.ppdefensivetactics.com/dave-standen.htm

I highly recommend him.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

All depends on who is giving the training, I have sat through a fair share of assclowns telling me how to do my job better with no experience doing my fucking job! (Eyes go up and to the left he is lying, oh really how about lips are moving he is lying. If he starts with let me be honest officer he is lying etc.)


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Are you sure about that?
> According to my DT Instructor, it's the "best training seminar in the country."


I was kidding. I'll never stop whoring myself out for knowledge. Haha


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I was kidding. I'll never stop whoring myself out for knowledge. Haha​


​Or Glocks....​


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

ehrmagerd GLERKS

You'd be proud of me KJ. I bought a revolver today.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> You'd be proud of me KJ. I bought a revolver today.​


This one?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> This one?


hahaha... You know whats sad? That picture is less gay than the ACTUAL G42 they decided to make.


----------

